# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Best mandolin tuner?

## Wayne Bagley

I realize that many of you have been playing for some years and in all likelihood are tuning by ear.

But as someone who is new at this I need a electronic tuner.

If you are using or have used a tuner for a mandolin do you have a favorite?
Any suggestions?


(I am looking at the Korg Bluegrass Tuner specifically because it has the mandolin setting)

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

I have used the same Intellitouch  for nine years and it has never let me down. Mostly likely the best $40.00 I ever spent.

----------


## John Adrihan

I have this crafter that everyone at jams is always wanting to use and it was only like $20 at schmidtt music. BUT I think that I am going  to get a Intellitouch at some point.

----------


## raulb

The Snark is the best I have found.  I have both the Intellitouch and a Crafter but the Snark is not only less expensive but blows the others out of the water.  Retail $20 (blue for guitar, mando, etc) to $25 (red chromatic) but some have reported finding it for $9 online.  But it is a bit ugly.  Otherwise the Crafter is good.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Snark.

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

I have had good luck with Intellitouch tuners until lately.  It seems they get to a point where they have a hard time picking up certain notes.

The best tuner I have used (as in works right every time) is a Seiko chromatic STX-1.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Peterson.

----------


## dcoventry

For something cool and portable"

iStrobeSoft app for the iPhone and others. Best $9.99 I've spent!

----------


## mandroid

A 440 Fork 100% reliable and no batteries required ..

----------


## Ed Goist

I use and like the Play-On ET-3000 chromatic tuner. It's the tuner that came with my first mandolin from The Mandolin Hut, and I've found no reason to replace it.

I like cross-checking the tuning for accuracy and this tuner allows me to do this with its multiple settings. I'll compare the tuning on the violin vs. the chromatic setting, and then I'll compare the tuning on the clip vs. on the mic. Makes for nice cross checking.

One suggestion, whatever tuner you get, be sure to keep an eye open for battery failure after a number of months. As soon as you start to see odd, nonsensical readings, change the battery.

----------


## Josh Kaplan

I have not used the Korg Bluegrass tuner, but the chromatic version, the CA-30, is my standard. 

For mandolin specifically, the Quik Tune QT-12 is hard to beat. I got one based on a suggestion here a couple of years ago and it really is accurate enough to detect small differences between both strings in a course. Interestingly, it does not work well with my trombone.

Other good ones for mandolin include the Snark and Tune Tech TT-501.

I have eight electronic tuners plus a couple of tuning forks, so I guess I have tuner acquisition syndrome. Some are slower than others, some go through batteries quicker, but I wouldn't call any one of them the "best," though, although some are better in certain situations. 

I think the real question for you is whether to get the Korg Bluegrass or the chromatic version, and I don't know that answer to that one.

-Josh

----------


## Pete Martin

Peterson strobe tuner.

----------


## Paul Busman

I have an Intellitouch and liked it pretty well, although sometimes it doesn't pick up my A strings, for some reason.  I got a Snark just to have one in each instrument case, and I like it better. It picks up all the strings just fine, and has a microphone in addition to the contact pickup, so I can tune woodwinds too.  The red is a tad garish, but it sure is easy to see :-)

----------


## allenhopkins

Tried a bunch: Korg CA-30, Intellitouch, Meisel, even one of those little stick-ons they used to make (Sabine?).  I'm really positive about the Snark "red" right now.  The switchable microphone feature is great for instruments like Autoharp that don't have easily identifiable "clip-on" points.  And I found it through Amazon from some store in Utah for less than $10; that offer appears to have expired, but you can still get it for less than $20 (not at Guitar Center, though!).   Readable display, lights up so easy to use onstage, metronome feature if you want such a thing, can be programmed to tune to other than A=440.  Only worry is that it seems fairly lightly built, with a "neck" that holds the display disk, and I wait to see how it'll hold up a year from now.  But, so far, so good.

----------


## f5loar

for the money hard to beat the Snark in red or blue.  It seems to have a better clip and is easier to read in dark areas.

----------


## Wayne Bagley

thanks for the input everyone.

So far the only brand of tuner I have owned or used is the Korg (guitar).
I've been happy with it. And I like the idea of having a mandolin specific tuner so I probably will purchase the Bluegrass tuner.

BUT I also have been looking for a clip on type tuner for my acoustic guitar and the SNARK looks like a good one based on your reviews.

(I probably should also purchase a tuning fork at some time and attempt to develop my ear.)

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> It seems they get to a point where they have a hard time picking up certain notes.


Mine just needs a new battery every six months and has not missed a note since 02'

----------


## Malcolm G.

My 5th tuner is a red Snark.

My new favorite for all my various instruments.

----------


## Douglas McMullin

I have three that I use regularly 

Super cheap and accurate: Tuning Fork

Cheap and still quite accurate: Snark

Expensive but awesome:  Sonic Research ST-122 Strobe Tuner (best portable tuner I have used - also overkill for most of my needs)

----------


## Miked

> the SNARK looks like a good one based on your reviews.


Good choice.  The Snark tuner has the best bang for the buck. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## David Rambo

I've had good luck with both the Intellitouch and the Sabine Z-1000.  Sometimes, though, the Intelli doesn't like the lower tones.

----------


## allenhopkins

Blue Snark *here* for $7, red Snark *here* for $13.  Blue is clip-on only; red has a microphone option so you can tune wind instruments, others to which it's hard to clip the tuner.  Otherwise apparently the same features.

And really, the price is pretty unbeatable -- close to the "disposable" range.  Less than half the cost of my next replacement Hohner Special 20 harmonica.  When I look at the half-brick-size, $70-80 tuner I was using 25 years ago, well, sure is a different world.  Of course, when I started doing local-government finance back in 1968, seven of us shared a single calculator, and it was the size of a toaster-oven.  Geez, I'm old...

----------


## almeriastrings

Snark is very good and incredible value. If you use a mando (or guitar) with pick-up, I really like the Korg Pitch Black. The tuner in the Fishman Aura Spectrum is also excellent.

----------


## Avi Ziv

I can't speak of reliability but the Snark (red in my case) has been performing extremely well for me on my mandolin and tenor banjo. Last weekend I even clipped it onto my friend's bodhran and he was able to tune it up.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Hark.....The Snark

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Anyone know what's the deal with the black Snarks costing far more than the blue when it seems that it is otherwise the same?

----------


## Markus

cwtwang, you pay for aesthetics.

Want something you don't need to hide in public? Pay extra ...

----------


## allenhopkins

> Anyone know what's the deal with the black Snarks costing far more than the blue when it seems that it is otherwise the same?


Snark prices cover a totally incredible range: Guitar Center and Musician's Fiend seem to be asking $30* for them, whereas you can buy them from certain on-line vendors for one-third to one-half that amount.  I think it's more a question of where you buy them, than it is of the different models.

* MF wants *$40* for the red Snark!  I got mine for less than $10...

----------


## Ed Goist

> Snark prices cover a totally incredible range...snip...


Wow, that's for sure.

----------


## 300win

Snark .

----------


## mandroid

Intelitouch has a new smaller one on the market.http://elderly.com/accessories/items/IPT20.htm
 My larger one works fine, just has some grip problems 
when the headstock is thinner , like  on my A50.
 though as It's got a magnetic pickup in it Ala EM150, 
maybe the Boss Pedal tuner upgrade version 3  may be a better choice.
no chance of a pedal tuner falling off your headstock, its already on the floor.

----------


## Jim Broyles

It sounds like our OP want a regular electronic tuner instead of a clip-on.  I have had the best luck with my Korg with a real needle, but I'd try a Snark if I wanted a little LED one. My personal opinion is that a dedicated "Bluegrass" tuner is a gimmick. My Tune Tech clip-on has a V (for violin) setting, which is the same as a mandolin, but I still prefer my Snark clip-on to any other clip-on I've ever used, and that includes Intellitouch, Intelli, PSG, and some others. The Tune-Tech comes in second. Intellitouch is last.

----------


## Markus

> My personal opinion is that a dedicated "Bluegrass" tuner is a gimmick.


I feel that way too.

Personally, I would suggest OP try a red snark [online for a deal] and if that doesn't do the trick then look further.

----------


## gda(v)e

Peterson if you want your mando in tune, Intelli/Snark/etc. if you don't mind it a little off.

----------


## Jim Broyles

> Peterson if you want your mando in tune, Intelli/Snark/etc. if you don't mind it a little off.


Spoken like a man with no Snark experience! My Snark will set intonation and it is as accurate and easier to read than my strobe tuner. It is not a little off.

----------


## gda(v)e

I have both, actually (the Peterson doesn't fit in my mandolin case, so it stays home).  The accuracy of the Peterson is 0.1 cent and I believe the Snark is 1 cent, though I'm not certain of that.  In my experience the Peterson is a more accurate tuner.

----------


## adlerburg

> Spoken like a man with no Snark experience! My Snark will set intonation and it is as accurate and easier to read than my strobe tuner. It is not a little off.


I have both snark and peterson... I guess right off the top if you have no experience with either, that the strobotune will get you in tune quicker... and for the longest time the perterson was my goto tuner. Then the battery ran out and I was forced to get intimately acquainted with my Snark. After "learning" where spot-on was with my Snark, I can honestly say that the Snark is just as accurate, and is now my goto tuner.... I've been Snarked!

----------


## mandroid

> I realize that many of you have been playing for some years and in all likelihood are tuning by ear.
> 
> But as someone who is new at this I need a electronic tuner.
> 
> If you are using or have used a tuner for a mandolin do you have a favorite?
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> (I am looking at the Korg Bluegrass Tuner specifically because it has the mandolin setting)


Anyhow the OP only needs a chromatic tuner, it does not need a bluegrass mandolin setting per-se,
namely:  http://elderly.com/accessories/names...ner--KBA40.htm
by definition chromatic includes the whole scale all 12 tones, 440 Htz is an A for all instruments.
http://elderly.com/accessories/names...ner--KCA40.htm
don't go astray in the forest of competing brands , just get one,..  there are cheap enough ones.
 or ones  to cost $200+..   :Popcorn:   just watching the hamster wheel 

Just asking  'what's  the best'  just gets them going ..

----------


## Gerard Dick

Learned how to do it by ear in the dawn of time before electronics were available.  Good skill to know but the electronics do a better job faster and in a noisy environment to boot.  $$$ well spent.

----------


## almeriastrings

I took a guitar with a pickup and plugged that into a $700 strobe tuner, then added (in turn) an original Intellitouch PT-1, the little square Intelli, and a (red) Snark. Result: all perfectly useable, but the Snark locked on very quickly (the PT-1 had a few problems with certain strings) and in terms of accuracy, was so close to the bench tuner it is hardly worth bothering about. The Intelli was good too, but the Snark had the edge all round: lock-on ability + accuracy. I also tried that Planet Waves "strobe" pedal (the one with the ring of blue lights, forget the model number) and my own Korg Pitchblack. I found the Planet Waves really hard to get a firm lock and not easy to use... the Pitchblack was (and is) really clear and so accurate that it gave the bench tuner a run for its money. In real terms, any of these will get you right in tune once you learn their foibles and how to interpret them.

----------


## Wayne Bagley

I considered that with all the experience this group has and the combined enthusiasm for the SNARK so I purchased one.

I'm very pleased with it. It is not only perfect for the mandolin but I'll get lots of use from it on my acoustic Taylor Guitar.

Thanks for the input and the advice.

----------


## almeriastrings

Yeah, it is a neat little tuner. Punches way above its weight, and certainly cost! The color dial is really very easy to use and surprisingly accurate.

----------


## DSDarr

Anyone out there have any experience with the Peterson StroboClip tuner?

thanks, David

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Anyone out there have any experience with the Peterson StroboClip tuner?
> 
> thanks, David


 I swear by it.

----------


## foldedpath

Yep, I use a StroboClip. It has a display that can take a little getting used to, because it shows both the fundamental and the upper harmonics. It doesn't lock quite as easily on a note as something like a Snark tuner with a binary "on or off" in-tune display, because it's actually showing you more fine details about what's happening with the string. 

I've used similar displays on other Peterson tuners like the StroboStomp and StroboClip (which I also use), so I'm used to it. I think it's a better way to display tuning and I have more confidence in it than the Snark-type display, but not everyone likes it.

----------

